# CSOR



## tg0 (16 Jun 2014)

Hello all, I am a 19 year old and my dream is to become a CSOR member sometime in the future.

Before I say anything know this; I know hardly anything about CSOR/JTF2, I'm not even in the military as of right now, so if I come across as ignorant in any way please let me know, it is not my intention.

I have a few questions related to CSOR and if any actual members could answer that would be incredibly appreciated.

First of all, I know I will make this team. Mainly because I have a very narrow minded attitude when it comes to things I want. I will work to no end until I reach my goals in life, no matter how long it takes. I only have one worry about joining spec ops, and it's not getting shot, or being away from home, but PTSD.
What kind of things am I going to be able to have to deal with? Yes I am aware of gunfights, seeing death etc. But really, what am I going to need to deal with that could possibly effect me? Give it to me straight with all bullshit aside

Second of all, my plan is to go Navy -> Boarding Party -> Tryout for CSOR as soon as possible (2 years service)
What kind of people does CSOR look for? I have heard that it does not matter which branch you take because the tests are for every member.

That's all I have to say for now, I will be looking forward to all replies.

thank you.


----------



## mariomike (16 Jun 2014)

This may help.

Canadian Special Operations Regiment (CSOR)  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/35793.450


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jun 2014)

tg0 said:
			
		

> Before I say anything know this; I know hardly anything about CSOR/JTF2, I'm not even in the military as of right now, so if I come across as ignorant in any way please let me know, it is not my intention.
> 
> Second of all, my plan is to go Navy -> Boarding Party -> Tryout for CSOR as soon as possible (2 years service)



If I had a dollar for every one of these threads, I wouldn't need to worry about mortgage payments....

Search. The. Forums. As much as you'd like to think so, you're not the first person who thinks they have what it takes despite having 0 experience to even have a clue as to what it takes. Your 2 year plan may not even be close to the 2 year plan the CAF has for you.

I'll even save you some searching on the forums: CSOR/JTF2 are not direct entry, ergo you should worry about passing BMQ, passing trades training, getting good at your job before you look to apply.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Jun 2014)

Locked


----------

